# Puritan-Pilgrim Names



## VirginiaHuguenot

I enjoy reading some of the names of Pilgrims who travelled on the Mayflower -- see here.

Some of my favorites:

Remember Allerton
Love Brewster
Wrestling Brewster
Humility Cooper
Oceanus Hopkins (born en route to Plymouth)

Naming Children in early New England

Puritan Names

Pilgrim Children Name Game







[Edited on 11-11-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Plimoth Thom

My 9th great-grandmother was Desire Howland, daughter of Mayflower passengers John Howland and Elizabeth Tilley Howland.


----------



## cupotea

I like my PB namesake, Cotton Mather, and my avatar, Increase Mather, and especially their relative Seaborn Cotton (because he was born during a voyage on the Atlantic!).


----------



## Puritan Sailor

Amazing though that most of the theologians had similar names.
John (Edwards, Bunyan, Owen, Flavel, Preston, Milton, Cotton...) 
William (Whitaker, Gurnall, Pemble, Ames, Perkins, Guthrie...)
Thomas (Watson, Vincent, Jacomb, Thatcher, Hooker, Shepard, Manton, Brooks, Cobbet, Doolittle ...)
Samuel (Rutherford, Lee, Bolton, Davies, Sewell, Ward...) 
Richard (Sibbes, Baxter, Alliene...) 

There are other common ones too; Edward, Stephen, Robert...


----------



## ChristopherPaul

I am here and now due to the God's providence in John Alden stepping aboard for this voyage. 

I sent an email last on Friday to my grandfather who is a genealogist for his family and this is what he sent me:



> Chris,
> I did find that Betty's [my grandmother] line branched into the Mayflower Pilgrims who landed at Plymouth, Massachusetts in 1620. Her ancestors are John Alden, who was the youngest man to come to the new world on the Mayflower and served as a cooper during the voyage. He married Pricilla Mullins in 1623. Pricilla's name was actually Molines but was registered as Mullins on the Mayflower. Her father was Guillaume Molines, a French Huguenot, which was the name given to protestants in France from the 16th to the 18th Centuries. The Huguenots left France and went to Holland, England, the German States and the friendly English Colonies in North America. There were literally thousands who came here and anglicized their names and in many cases became prominent names in our genealogies.
> They had a daughter Elizabeth who married William Pabodie of Duxbury, Massachusetts and they had a daughter Lydia who married Daniel Grenell and they lived in Saybrook, Connecticut that has a wonderful history including the founding of Yale University from which one of Betty's grandfathers several generations removed graduated when it was a School of Divinity. Lydia and Daniel had a son Pabodie who married Ruth Nettleton and they too had a daughter Lydia who married Joseph Spencer. They had a son Joseph who married Elizabeth Clark and they had a daughter Abigail (Nabby) Spencer and she married Captain Beaumont Clarke II and they had a son Alvin who married Jane M. Spencer and they had a son Orson Buell Clark who married Abbie Enos Judson. They had a son Orson Buell Clark Jr. that was Betty's grandfather who married Mary Hannah Mahannah. They had a son Chauncey Lewis Clark that is Betty's father.
> Hope this answers some of your genealogical curiosity.
> Grandpa



Neat-O


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Amazing though that most of the theologians had similar names.
> John (Edwards, Bunyan, Owen, Flavel, Preston, Milton, Cotton...)
> William (Whitaker, Gurnall, Pemble, Ames, Perkins, Guthrie...)
> Thomas (Watson, Vincent, Jacomb, Thatcher, Hooker, Shepard, Manton, Brooks, Cobbet, Doolittle ...)
> Samuel (Rutherford, Lee, Bolton, Davies, Sewell, Ward...)
> Richard (Sibbes, Baxter, Alliene...)
> 
> There are other common ones too; Edward, Stephen, Robert...



Very true! Not to mention all the John Browns in Reformed Church history....of Haddington, of Wamphray, of Edinburgh, of Priesthill, etc.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> I am here and now due to the God's providence in John Alden stepping aboard for this voyage.
> 
> I sent an email last on Friday to my grandfather who is a genealogist for his family and this is what he sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> I did find that Betty's [my grandmother] line branched into the Mayflower Pilgrims who landed at Plymouth, Massachusetts in 1620. Her ancestors are John Alden, who was the youngest man to come to the new world on the Mayflower and served as a cooper during the voyage. He married Pricilla Mullins in 1623. Pricilla's name was actually Molines but was registered as Mullins on the Mayflower. Her father was Guillaume Molines, a French Huguenot, which was the name given to protestants in France from the 16th to the 18th Centuries. The Huguenots left France and went to Holland, England, the German States and the friendly English Colonies in North America. There were literally thousands who came here and anglicized their names and in many cases became prominent names in our genealogies.
> They had a daughter Elizabeth who married William Pabodie of Duxbury, Massachusetts and they had a daughter Lydia who married Daniel Grenell and they lived in Saybrook, Connecticut that has a wonderful history including the founding of Yale University from which one of Betty's grandfathers several generations removed graduated when it was a School of Divinity. Lydia and Daniel had a son Pabodie who married Ruth Nettleton and they too had a daughter Lydia who married Joseph Spencer. They had a son Joseph who married Elizabeth Clark and they had a daughter Abigail (Nabby) Spencer and she married Captain Beaumont Clarke II and they had a son Alvin who married Jane M. Spencer and they had a son Orson Buell Clark who married Abbie Enos Judson. They had a son Orson Buell Clark Jr. that was Betty's grandfather who married Mary Hannah Mahannah. They had a son Chauncey Lewis Clark that is Betty's father.
> Hope this answers some of your genealogical curiosity.
> Grandpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neat-O
Click to expand...


Very impressive pedigree!


----------



## cupotea

John Alden was accused of witchcraft in 1692!

Take a look at  his examination . His response was very impressive!

[Edited on 11-14-2005 by Cottonball]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Cottonball_
> John Alden was accused of witchcraft in 1692!
> 
> Take a look at  his examination . His response was very impressive!
> 
> [Edited on 11-14-2005 by Cottonball]



The John Alden who married Priscilla Mullins died in 1687. It was his son, Capt. John Alden, Jr., who was, at the age of 70, accused of witchcraft.


----------



## cupotea

Ah, that explains it! I wondered how old he must've been.

By the way, speaking of the witch trials, today is Judge Jonathan Corwin's birthday (1640). He's known as the quiet judge who never said anything.


----------



## Larry Hughes

I wonder if Dweezle & Moon Unit Zappa had Puritan roots?:bigsmile:


----------



## Contra_Mundum

The names of my sisters and daughters (in no particular order, to foil the ubiquitous identiy thieves)

Grace, Verity, Peace, Joy, Mercy, Faith


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> I wonder if Dweezle & Moon Unit Zappa had Puritan roots?:bigsmile:



Perhaps that's what the creators of _Keeping up Appearances_ had in mind with Hyacinth, Rose, Daisy, and Violet Bucket (don't forget, it's pronounced _Bouquet_)!


----------



## gwine

There's a hole, in the bucket, dear Lila, dear Lila

There's a hole, in the bucket, dear Lila, a hole . . .


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Puritan Baby Names

Behind the Name: Puritan Names

Late 16th Century English Given Names

Puritan Names


----------



## apaleífo̱

These links will prove most helpful for the Puritan fiction that I'm currently working on. Thank you, Virginia Huguenot!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by christabella_warren_
> These links will prove most helpful for the Puritan fiction that I'm currently working on. Thank you, Virginia Huguenot!



You're very welcome!  I'm working on a Huguenot historical novel myself and have had occasion to research sixteenth-century Huguenot names.


----------



## apaleífo̱

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by christabella_warren_
> These links will prove most helpful for the Puritan fiction that I'm currently working on. Thank you, Virginia Huguenot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome!  I'm working on a Huguenot historical novel myself and have had occasion to research sixteenth-century Huguenot names.
Click to expand...


How interesting! What sort of novel is it, genre-wise? My Puritan stories are usually supernatural/horror with a Christian twist and I'd be interesting in hearing what sort of thing you write as well.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by christabella_warren_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by christabella_warren_
> These links will prove most helpful for the Puritan fiction that I'm currently working on. Thank you, Virginia Huguenot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very welcome!  I'm working on a Huguenot historical novel myself and have had occasion to research sixteenth-century Huguenot names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How interesting! What sort of novel is it, genre-wise? My Puritan stories are usually supernatural/horror with a Christian twist and I'd be interesting in hearing what sort of thing you write as well.
Click to expand...


Interesting! I wrote a brief description of my plot which can be found here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Thanks! 

 Ok, good thing 'cause this title is already taken...[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Pirate-Puritan-Cheryl-Howe/dp/0843952741/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt/002-6141078-0441612?ie=UTF8]_The Pirate & the Puritan_[/ame].


----------



## apaleífo̱

Yes, I noticed that title!  Sadly, the book's blurb didn't live up to the possibilities of its title. (I think it was just another bodice-ripping romance)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

You're right, of course!  Best wishes on your own book!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

A Puritan Lover's Guide to Baby (Boy) Names


----------

